# Eleven Adorable Ratlets for Sale (Intential Litter)



## everythingpetrats (Jun 19, 2008)

Country:US
State/RegionA
City/Town:Bowmansville
Number of rats:11
Gender: 6 female, 5 male
Age(s): 5 weeks
Name(s): Amaya, Akira, Cricket, Haiku, Chai, and Ginseng (females) 
Zen, Zoki, Bo, Yori, Aki (males) 
Colours:6 are mostly black with some white, 2 are masked, 1 is 
varigated all black and white
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming: I bred a litter and I am looking for homes
Temperament: excellent
Medical problems: nope
Will the group be split: yes unless you are interested in everyone 
preferably same gender pairs
Transport available: no mail
Other: more than half are dumbos. Picture are upon request since there 
are so many but they are available
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $5 for one $8 for two regardless of variety (standard 
or dumbo)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You shouldn't be posting about this. This is stated about this section:

"Please do not discuss intentional breeding here - We are not experienced breeders, and cannot offer advice on breeding. This area is for getting help if your female rat accidentally becomes pregnant or gives birth to an unexpected litter."


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry but we do not support intential breeding here. locked


----------

